
What are the bad features of Java - dsr12
http://vanillajava.blogspot.com/2015/04/what-are-bad-features-of-java.html
======
merb
The BigDecimal examples are expected.

Also they are hard to read, but that's all. But that's cause of the formatting
made by the developer.

Also I like the Scala Version most:

[https://gist.github.com/schmitch/f23e59d85c9fd84a347d](https://gist.github.com/schmitch/f23e59d85c9fd84a347d)

It's just what people want.. However sometimes compiling takes just too long.
But still a good arithmetic combined with a rich rich type system = win.
Mostly you can't calculate wrong.

Pythons Type system for arithmetic is good aswell, I mean all typ system which
could create custom types and still use basic + - * / are good, however that
could also lead to serious problems.

Also I also think that checked expressions are a real problem in java8. In
scala the things are solved with Pattern Matching, however since java has no
DTO classes, you need some kind of Checked Exception without loosing
functionality. And even with pattern matching you still run into code which
sometimes just needs a good Checked Exception

